# Boat Rental For Barnegat Bay



## sudsy

I'm looking to rent a pontoon boat to get the family out on Barnegat Bay for a day trip. Any suggestions where I can find a marina that rents Pontoons?

Suds


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I don't know how likely that is, but there are plenty of skiff rentals in the area. Dick's landing or Trixies for starters, but there are others on the island side of the bay.


----------



## Fordcrew

Don't want to be a smart a##, Duke, but shouldnt that be the BAY side of the island , not the ISLAND side of the bay? LOL


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Doh! Good catch Ford


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Nope! I meant it as I said it 

The places I Mentioned are on the Mainland. Others are across the bay on the Island! Hence they are on the island side of the bay 

Get it ? HEHEHE! Lol

I see where the confusion came from though, it sounds bassackwards.


----------



## dickyboy77

*boat rental*

sudsy,
try to rent a boat from the mainland like everyone suggests. Try barnegat to start. there are a few marinas there that can help. call bob's bay marina and ask for bob. he is a good and knowledgable guy. renting from lbi will set you back 20-40$'s more than from barnegat.


----------

